# Advice on items for Spanish house



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Our move is planned for next summer , I wanted ask a question

Are there any items you would bring or buy in the UK for use in Spain , we plan not to have a huge amount of stuff to bring as we are taking the opportunity to get rid of lots of lifes clutter.

I want a decent BBQ and thought that might be something to buy here , also a cooker than runs on gas bottles, I have my terrace furniture which I am bringing from the UK , everything else I plan to buy in Spain

Any advice welcome regarding the availabilty ,quality and price of things opr pointing to any similar threads  thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Plug adapters!!!!! We forgot them and they were the one thing we wanted more or less the minute we arrived

Jo xxx


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

jojo said:


> Plug adapters!!!!! We forgot them and they were the one thing we wanted more or less the minute we arrived
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jojo , will add to the list and start collecting ! ;-)


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

There was a thread like this a few years ago, which I remember finding very helpful.

The things I remember, and that were useful, include winter clothes, duvets, UK shape pillows and pillow cases, though I think you can get them in Ikea. 

Electrical goods are expensive in Spain but I guess you have to balance that with the cost of transporting your own. 

A little random, but I found oven trays, Pyrex and casserole dishes very expensive compared to the UK.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

brocher said:


> There was a thread like this a few years ago, which I remember finding very helpful.
> 
> The things I remember, and that were useful, include winter clothes, duvets, UK shape pillows and pillow cases, though I think you can get them in Ikea.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply , I will be packing my kitchenware , I like to cook and bake ;-)


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

brocher said:


> There was a thread like this a few years ago, which I remember finding very helpful.
> 
> The things I remember, and that were useful, include winter clothes, duvets, UK shape pillows and pillow cases, though I think you can get them in Ikea.
> 
> ...


Jo. I wonder who it was that stressed the importance of winter clothes and duvets!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Jo. I wonder who it was that stressed the importance of winter clothes and duvets!!!



.... Yes, well I was one of those expats who thought Spain was always hot and so left my winter stuff in the UK - We arrived in Spain in February and........ no central heating, carpets or insulation. It rained, it was cold and it was windy!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> .... Yes, well I was one of those expats who thought Spain was always hot and so left my winter stuff in the UK - We arrived in Spain in February and........ no central heating, carpets or insulation. It rained, it was cold and it was windy!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well without your advice, there's no way my daughter would have had her winter clothes and duvet! And I'm sure she thought I was mad insisting that she did take her duvet.....until winter arrived!

Mind you, Jo, you never said she actually needed the full works. Who knew she was going to Spain to take up snowboarding!!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I would recommend bringing an electric kettle. They are not that common here. You can buy them but not a very good selection.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can't think of anything you can't get here nowadays, because it's so easy to buy things online. There's even a company selling UK-sized bedding. But yes, bring a decent kettle and your favourite pots and pans. 

If you are bringing power tools, apparently it's hard to find compatible attachments - drill bits etc.

You will find a wonderful range of BBQs, planchas and other butane-powered cooking appliances in Spain. Start at El Corte Inglés!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I can't think of anything you can't get here nowadays, because it's so easy to buy things online. There's even a company selling UK-sized bedding. But yes, bring a decent kettle and your favourite pots and pans.
> 
> If you are bringing power tools, apparently it's hard to find compatible attachments - drill bits etc.
> 
> You will find a wonderful range of BBQs, planchas and other butane-powered cooking appliances in Spain. Start at El Corte Inglés!



Thanks for the link to the website , theres some really nice things on there and free delivery to mainland Spain !


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> Thanks for the link to the website , theres some really nice things on there and free delivery to mainland Spain !


They are based in Spain. 

Because I live in a village 50 km from the nearest big shopping mall I do a lot of shopping online. Everything from HDMI cables and laptop batteries to art supplies and knitting needles! Most companies offer free or very cheap delivery on the mainland and they are delivered by courier within two or three days.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> They are based in Spain.
> 
> Because I live in a village 50 km from the nearest big shopping mall I do a lot of shopping online. Everything from HDMI cables and laptop batteries to art supplies and knitting needles! Most companies offer free or very cheap delivery on the mainland and they are delivered by courier within two or three days.


Thats really useful to know , our house is also in a small village although I can get most things I need there , just when you want more choice and maybe a better price, I shop a lot online in the UK too so glad to know I can continue with local sites as I am aware a lot of the sites dont deliver to Spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Decent sized microwaves.When we went to replace ours, they all looked very small, 17 litres, and a good size one is 23-25 litres.Apparently, Spanish families only use the small ones. I like one that a dinner plate will fit in
I agree about the kettles-bring it from UK, economy one a fiver from Tescos, but very expensive here, also bring your iron, better choice and lower price in UK.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

extranjero said:


> Decent sized microwaves.When we went to replace ours, they all looked very small, 17 litres, and a good size one is 23-25 litres.Apparently, Spanish families only use the small ones. I like one that a dinner plate will fit in
> I agree about the kettles-bring it from UK, economy one a fiver from Tescos, but very expensive here, also bring your iron, better choice and lower price in UK.


You might need a dozen of those £5 kettles, depending where you move to. It was impossible to keep one going for more than a few months in Marbella, due to hard water.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Bear in mind that many UK kettles are around 3kw (some even more) and in many Spanish property's this with the TV etc going will trip the power supply.
Look to get one of around 2kw & the cheap Tesco/Asda items are around this mark, but the real cheap ones £4/5 that have visible heating rings inside are hard to clean so go for the £7/8 items where the heating element is hidden.
Clean using vinegar & then rinse well.

Buy lots of own label stuff ......... (check they have a long use by date)
Branston.
Tea Bags.
Mint Sauce.
Beans.
Plum Peeled Toms.
Tomato Soup.
Etc, etc, according to what you would normally use.

Good electric blanket.
Some super TV deals on in the UK right now, so if its time to upgrade ?
Car spares are about half the price in the UK, so are you bringing a car ?, if so buy 6 x oil/air/fuel/pollen etc.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

One thing we bought a couple of years ago (when Amazon still offered free delivery to Spain) was an electric duvet, and I can highly recommend them for those chilly winter nights! I think our king size one cost £99, it has variable heat settings and each side has individual controls to accommodate different tastes in how warm you want to be! It costs next to nothing to run.

I prefer it to an electric blanket.


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> One thing we bought a couple of years ago (when Amazon still offered free delivery to Spain) was an electric duvet, and I can highly recommend them for those chilly winter nights! I think our king size one cost £99, it has variable heat settings and each side has individual controls to accommodate different tastes in how warm you want to be! It costs next to nothing to run.
> 
> I prefer it to an electric blanket.



Electric duvets! They exist!?! I need one haha I love my electric blanket im deffo bringing it with me when we move


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Bear in mind that many UK kettles are around 3kw (some even more) and in many Spanish property's this with the TV etc going will trip the power supply.
> Look to get one of around 2kw & the cheap Tesco/Asda items are around this mark, but the real cheap ones £4/5 that have visible heating rings inside are hard to clean so go for the £7/8 items where the heating element is hidden.
> Clean using vinegar & then rinse well.
> 
> ...


Plum peeled tomatoes? Really?
You mean tinned tomatoes? You can't get tinned tomatoes in the Valencia region? I would never have thought it!

I would imagine that everyone will miss certain foodstuffs and maybe kids can be a little more difficult, but I don't bother anymore. When I did, it was usually a packet of biscuits and tea and not the things listed here. Depending on where you live you'll probably be able to source a lot of the things that are listed in shops in your area, but I thought it best to get used to what the local supermarket has to offer.
I did always used to bring back tea bags, but find I don't have to any more.
I never brought an electric kettle over either and use an old fashioned one on top of the gas stove which I find easier and cheaper to replace although I think I've only ever bought one. We did buy an electric kettle years ago for my MIL as a novelty and she loved it!

My advice would be to pack socks and a fleece and take them with you always. Night time/ early morning temps are often very different to mid day temps and houses are often colder inside than out (well documented on the forum!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

brownh said:


> Electric duvets! They exist!?! I need one haha I love my electric blanket im deffo bringing it with me when we move


They surely do - this is the one we bought (and I don't have shares in the company, honest!).


Sleepwell Luxury 100 Percent Cotton Heated Duvet with Intelliheat Technology Double and Dual Control: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Next time we get a really cold winter, I'm just going to go to bed and stay there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> They surely do - this is the one we bought (and I don't have shares in the company, honest!).
> 
> 
> Sleepwell Luxury 100 Percent Cotton Heated Duvet with Intelliheat Technology Double and Dual Control: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> ...


We do that when it rains! Azor takes one look out of the door and scuttles back in again...

We have a small butchers, greengrocers, fishmonger and baker/patisserie in our village but you can't buy a book, electrical goods, furniture or a pair of knickers.
Luckily it's ashortish drive to places where we can but like Alcalaina we do a lot of shopping online.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You will find a wonderful range of BBQs, planchas and other butane-powered cooking appliances in Spain. Start at El Corte Inglés!


I don't have a BBQ, (I like the get together of good friends, but find the food pretty dire most of the time and prefer not to inflict it myself on loved ones!) but isn't the Corte Inglés kind of expensive?


----------



## brownh (Apr 29, 2014)

Pricey but I need one haha


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Plum peeled tomatoes? Really?
> You mean tinned tomatoes? You can't get tinned tomatoes in the Valencia region? I would never have thought it!


They sell about four different kinds in Mercadona alone.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't have a BBQ, (I like the get together of good friends, but find the food pretty dire most of the time and prefer not to inflict it myself on loved ones!) but isn't the Corte Inglés kind of expensive?


You get what you pay for! You can get cheap ones of course, in Chinese bazaars etc. But it's worth getting a good solid one, with a proper lid, if you are going to be cooking and eating outside half the year. You can get them with gas bottles but I prefer charcoal.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> One thing we bought a couple of years ago (when Amazon still offered free delivery to Spain) was an electric duvet, and I can highly recommend them for those chilly winter nights! I think our king size one cost £99, it has variable heat settings and each side has individual controls to accommodate different tastes in how warm you want to be! It costs next to nothing to run.
> 
> I prefer it to an electric blanket.


Oh bliss! I want one! Our electric blanket is quite uncomfortable because the sockets on the sides are just where your elbows go when you're trying to get to sleep. Now, how can I justify ditching it along with a perfectly good winter duvet?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> You get what you pay for! You can get cheap ones of course, in Chinese bazaars etc. But it's worth getting a good solid one, with a proper lid, if you are going to be cooking and eating outside half the year. You can get them with gas bottles but I prefer charcoal.


No, I just meant Corte Ingles as opposed to hardware store like Aquí, Leroy Merlin etc or the local shop


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh bliss! I want one! Our electric blanket is quite uncomfortable because the sockets on the sides are just where your elbows go when you're trying to get to sleep. Now, how can I justify ditching it along with a perfectly good winter duvet?


Just think of that advertising slogan "because you're worth it"

Donate the old ones to a charity shop and you will get an extra warm glow from that.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Plum peeled tomatoes? Really?
> You mean tinned tomatoes? You can't get tinned tomatoes in the Valencia region? I would never have thought it!
> 
> I would imagine that everyone will miss certain foodstuffs and maybe kids can be a little more difficult, but I don't bother anymore. When I did, it was usually a packet of biscuits and tea and not the things listed here. Depending on where you live you'll probably be able to source a lot of the things that are listed in shops in your area, but I thought it best to get used to what the local supermarket has to offer.
> ...


The OP is *driving over* and as the items I listed are well under half the price that they are here it would pay to buy them there.
I am well aware that you can source most things here but "I am not the one asking" and knowing where to source etc as you first arrive ain't easy.

BTW please post a link to where you can obtain a reasonable gas hob kettle that is cheaper than a Tesco/Asda kettle.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

playamonte said:


> The OP is *driving over* and as the items I listed are well under half the price that they are here it would pay to buy them there.
> I am well aware that you can source most things here but "I am not the one asking" and knowing where to source etc as you first arrive ain't easy.
> 
> BTW please post a link to where you can obtain a reasonable gas hob kettle that is cheaper than a Tesco/Asda kettle.


I quite agree with you about kettles and irons - we brought spare ones of both from Asda when we moved, and have bought more on trips back to the UK since. 

But tinned goods - seriously? Given that whole plum tomatoes are €0.59 for a 400g tin in Mercadona and the very cheapest ones from Tesco (Everyday Value range) are 34p, wouldn't you be increasing the amount of fuel you'd use on the journey over by more than the amount you'd save by loading up your car with dozens of tins? Plus you've got to have space to store all that stuff once you get here.

One thing I do always buy when I go back, though, is tomato puree in tubes, for cooking. I can't find it much under €2 per tube here and the UK supermarket own brands can be about 45p, plus it doesn't weigh much so is worth bringing back. British stock cubes like Oxo, too, I prefer them to the Spanish brands and they're really expensive here, again don't weigh much or take up too much room.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> One thing I do always buy when I go back, though, is tomato puree in tubes, for cooking. I can't find it much under €2 per tube here and the UK supermarket own brands can be about 45p, plus it doesn't weigh much so is worth bringing back.


Try the _tomate doble concentrado_ which comes in small tins (they keep for a couple of weeks in the fridge once opened). Don't know how much they are but definitely less than a euro in Mercadona.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just thought of two more things I wish I'd brought over - nutcrackers and an old-fashioned tin-opener!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> BTW please post a link to where you can obtain a reasonable gas hob kettle that is cheaper than a Tesco/Asda kettle.



Chinese shop.

3€ cheapest ,6€ for 5 L one.

nutcrackers & old type tin openers in anyferreteria up here or the chinese shop.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

playamonte said:


> The OP is *driving over* and as the items I listed are well under half the price that they are here it would pay to buy them there.
> I am well aware that you can source most things here but "I am not the one asking" and knowing where to source etc as you first arrive ain't easy.
> 
> BTW please post a link to where you can obtain a reasonable gas hob kettle that is cheaper than a Tesco/Asda kettle.


Again this is is an "it depends" question. As I said I wouldn't bring those items and it wouldn't depend on how I was travelling (another thing I have never done is drive over, and I wouldn't unless I was going to spend about 10 days doing it - sheer madness to many I realise)We were asked for recommendations so I, perhaps oddly, supposed that they were your recommendations.
These threads sometimes end up as competitions of I would never bring that, and that's a waste of time but *this* is what you really need - and I was hoping to avoid that. 
I do remember when I came here being a bit lost without a kettle - for about a day. It's only used to boil water after all, so I used a saucepan. Without exception all my British guests were also lost when they saw there wasn't a kettle and it seemed to me that people get hung up on the kettle thing. After a while I got the gas hob one. I really can't remember where and how much, but it was over 20 years ago. It was probably at an ironmongers in the town. I prefer the gas hob one. Less to go wrong, easier to replace if necessary.
BUT, if someone wants to bring over their kettle so be it!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Chinese shop.
> 
> 3€ cheapest ,6€ for 5 L one.
> 
> nutcrackers & old type tin openers in anyferreteria up here or the chinese shop.


We also have an old type tin opener if this is what you mean









But I'd rather have one with a handle and something to turn to open the tin


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Try the _tomate doble concentrado_ which comes in small tins (they keep for a couple of weeks in the fridge once opened). Don't know how much they are but definitely less than a euro in Mercadona.


Thanks, yes, I've seen that but probably wouldn't use more than a spoonful a week so felt I'd end up throwing at least half of it away - which goes against the grain!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We also have an old type tin opener if this is what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All our ferreterias seem to sell the ones with a handle, etc. and they are more serviceable (if slightly more expensive) than the ones from the bazaar shops which seem to fall apart after a short while.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> All our ferreterias seem to sell the ones with a handle, etc. and they are more serviceable (if slightly more expensive) than the ones from the bazaar shops which seem to fall apart after a short while.


Yes, I know I could get one, I just haven't bothered and to tell you the truth I can't remember the last time I used the can opener. We open tuna fish cans all the time, but they're ring pull


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Tomato puree is very cheap here, less than a euro in Lidls


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

extranjero said:


> Tomato puree is very cheap here, less than a euro in Lidls


But it would cost me more than a euro each way on the bus to get there to buy it.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Again this is is an "it depends" question. As I said I wouldn't bring those items and it wouldn't depend on how I was travelling (another thing I have never done is drive over, and I wouldn't unless I was going to spend about 10 days doing it - sheer madness to many I realise)We were asked for recommendations so I, perhaps oddly, supposed that they were your recommendations.
> These threads sometimes end up as competitions of I would never bring that, and that's a waste of time but *this* is what you really need - and I was hoping to avoid that.
> I do remember when I came here being a bit lost without a kettle - for about a day. It's only used to boil water after all, so I used a saucepan. Without exception all my British guests were also lost when they saw there wasn't a kettle and it seemed to me that people get hung up on the kettle thing. After a while I got the gas hob one. I really can't remember where and how much, but it was over 20 years ago. It was probably at an ironmongers in the town. I prefer the gas hob one. Less to go wrong, easier to replace if necessary.
> BUT, if someone wants to bring over their kettle so be it!!


As an American I'm having trouble understanding this apparent obsession with a kettle. When I make tea (which I do nearly daily) I pop a cup of water into the microwave. Two minutes later - voila, boiling water!

But as Pesky says, everyone has his or her own priorities, so if a kettle is important to you and you have space to bring it, then bring it.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> As an American I'm having trouble understanding this apparent obsession with a kettle. When I make tea (which I do nearly daily) I pop a cup of water into the microwave. Two minutes later - voila, boiling water!
> 
> But as Pesky says, everyone has his or her own priorities, so if a kettle is important to you and you have space to bring it, then bring it.


Yes that is how the Spanish do it, but for some strange reason it never tastes right when making tea ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I quite agree with you about kettles and irons - we brought spare ones of both from Asda when we moved, and have bought more on trips back to the UK since.
> 
> But tinned goods - seriously? Given that whole plum tomatoes are €0.59 for a 400g tin in Mercadona and the very cheapest ones from Tesco (Everyday Value range) are 34p, wouldn't you be increasing the amount of fuel you'd use on the journey over by more than the amount you'd save by loading up your car with dozens of tins? Plus you've got to have space to store all that stuff once you get here.
> 
> One thing I do always buy when I go back, though, is tomato puree in tubes, for cooking. I can't find it much under €2 per tube here and the UK supermarket own brands can be about 45p, plus it doesn't weigh much so is worth bringing back. British stock cubes like Oxo, too, I prefer them to the Spanish brands and they're really expensive here, again don't weigh much or take up too much room.


They were a lot cheaper when I was in there last (about a month ago) not todays price that you just looked up.

Jesus wish I had not said anything now (note to myself keep schtum in future)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If I want a nice long soak in the bath I have to top up with boiling water, because it's a long way from the boiler and the water cools down on the way. So an electric kettle is essential!

PS I also use it to make tea. :smile:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> As an American I'm having trouble understanding this apparent obsession with a kettle. When I make tea (which I do nearly daily) I pop a cup of water into the microwave. Two minutes later - voila, boiling water!


Good grief, isn't that dangerous? 

I suppose as an American you can't be expected to know that you have to pour boiling water onto the tealeaves to make a decent cuppa. :tea:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

playamonte said:


> They were a lot cheaper when I was in there last (about a month ago) not todays price that you just looked up.
> 
> Jesus wish I had not said anything now (note to myself keep schtum in future)


I agree that tea made in the micro doesn't taste the same, but then again, I haven't got a microwave...

Threads like this don't have any right or wrong answers, just opinions, and those opinions may attract "observations"

I don't think you should keep schtum in future. The amount of ideas one simple idea gets just reflects the different areas of Spain that we come from, our different ages and the different priorities we have.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Correction
The amount of ideas one simple question gets just reflects the different areas of Spain that we come from, our different ages and the different priorities we have.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Well part from the fact that the kettle may be cheaper in the UK, I'd definitely take one with some tea and coffee, because you will want a cuppa as soon as you arrive!

Kalohi, isn't it a pain using the microwave for tea when you behave guests and need several cups!
PW, the greatest advantage of an electric kettle is that it switches itself off when is boiled, you don't have to stand and watch it!

I wouldn't bring any heavy tinned food. The only food items we ever took over was some of the nice, easy seasonings, etc like a Mexican fajita mix, barbecue marinade or Thai curry paste because these handy shortcuts are hard to find in Spanish supermarkets.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> PW, the greatest advantage of an electric kettle is that it switches itself off when is boiled, you don't have to stand and watch it!


The great advantage of a non electric kettle is that it has a whistle so you put it on, I go away (I'm sure you remember that a watched kettle never boils) and it whistles when it's ready so I don't forget that I've put the kettle on, which I would probably do if it switched off automatically


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> some of the nice, easy seasonings, etc like a Mexican fajita mix, barbecue marinade or Thai curry paste because these handy shortcuts are hard to find in Spanish supermarkets.


I don't think anybody's mentioned herbs etc yet and some things are difficult to find in some areas for example spices needed for a good curry. Oregano, pepper, sage rosemary are all readily available.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The great advantage of a non electric kettle is that it has a whistle so you put it on, I go away (I'm sure you remember that a watched kettle never boils) and it whistles when it's ready so I don't forget that I've put the kettle on, which I would probably do if it switched off automatically


We'll of course, the electric kettle might need boing three times before you gat around to having a cuppa but on the other hand it doesn't matter if you get waylaid end end up too far away to hear the whistle! It know I couldn't cope without the auto switch off- I have come back into a sauna when I've been without it! Well, not really a sauna because Tanya's dry heat unlike the condensation running down the walls when I've forgotten about boiling water!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Good grief, isn't that dangerous?
> 
> I suppose as an American you can't be expected to know that you have to pour boiling water onto the tealeaves to make a decent cuppa. :tea:


Of course we Americans like doing things the fast and easy way, and we have undiscerning taste regarding the finer things in life. :usa: So microwaved tea is just fine by me, thank you. 

And nope, not dangerous. I heat all kinds of liquids in the microwave.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

brocher said:


> Kalohi, isn't it a pain using the microwave for tea when you behave guests and need several cups!
> .


My guests get coffee...or beer!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

that started off an interesting convo ! I think I will have a whistling kettle and only a little microwave as I dont use one that much, I think as you say each person has different requirements but thank you lots of helpful info on what and what not to bring


----------

